# Hi to 'spot'



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Always good to meet a fan of the TT (even if its red!)

Say hello when you log on !

regards

Andy

'DXN'


----------



## spot (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi
hope you enjoyed glasgow!
theres nothing wrong with a red TT - its racy

spot


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

spot said:


> Hi
> hope you enjoyed glasgow!
> theres nothing wrong with a red TT - its racy
> 
> spot


 8)

Welcome to a new way of ownership.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------

